# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Enchi

## JLC

The Enchi is a co-dominate color and pattern morph. This morph has a reduced pattern which tends to have some banding, and a bright yellow to orange color. A unique feature about this morph is that it tends to look pixelated or grainy. 

The Enchi was first proven genetic Lars Brandell/Sweball in 2002. The Enchi has great breeding potential as it is a bright and reduced morph. 

The Enchi super form is known as the Super Enchi. The Super Enchi is a much brighter and much more reduced Enchi. 



Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


With a normal - cinderbird - Samantha Wenitsky


FatBoy - Frankie Burney


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland


m00kfu


m00kfu


m00kfu


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


With a normal - muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


WestCoastJungle - Raul Campos


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Albey's Too Cool Reptiles
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
Cornerstone Reptiles
Fatboy's Ball Pythons
J. Kobylka Reptiles
Metal Monkey Exotics
Stewart Reptiles
West Coast Jungle

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),slipknot711 (02-26-2014)

----------

